# Remove baseboards before carpet installation?



## digexpressions (Nov 29, 2007)

I am going to be having new carpet installed in 4 bedrooms. Should I remove the baseboards before installation? I am also thinking about replacing with some nicer baseboards. Do the installers need baseboard in place in order to install the carpet? If so, how high should I place the new baseboard? Thanks.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Carpet is installed up against the baseboard, so I'd put your new stuff in right down on the subfloor before the installers come.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Base is installed about 3/8" off the subfloor, not on it.:yes:

Jaz


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

digexpressions said:


> I am going to be having new carpet installed in 4 bedrooms. Should I remove the baseboards before installation? I am also thinking about replacing with some nicer baseboards. Do the installers need baseboard in place in order to install the carpet? If so, how high should I place the new baseboard? Thanks.


Leave your baseboard where it is. You're allset.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The baseboard for carpeted floor may be installed either on the floor or up to 1/4" above the floor. It's just a personal preference.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Makes for a much neater looking install if the base is up off the floor.

If it were concrete, you would have to raise it


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I haven't seen that in either of my houses - both have baseboards on the floor - but I suppose I can see the sense in the alternative way.


----------

